# G.A. Henty



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 16, 2004)

George Alfred Henty (British author, 1832-1902) is one of the premier Christian storytellers who specialized in the genre of historical fiction. His works have been republished and -- I'm pleased to say -- are quite popular among homeschoolers today. Nevertheless, in general, Henty is not as widely known as he should be. He died on this date (November 16) in 1902. For more about his life and works see: http://www.prestonspeed.com/About Henty.html


----------

